# Bull shark caught below Livingston Dam



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Check this out.

http://www.i-dineout.com/pages2006/shardk.6.20.06.html


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Wonder why they were using steel leader material below livingston dam in the first place. Thats pretty wild.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

> Wonder why they were using steel leader material below livingston dam in the first place. Thats pretty wild.


Alligator Gar

12lb


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Doesn't look like a bull. About the steel leader, they found the shark dieing on the bank with steel leader already in it's mouth supposedly.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

I believe they are suggesting the shark was hooked in the gulf and swam up river with the leader attached.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

While wade fishing below the Livingston dam many years ago ( the cable used to be about 45 yards from the riprap) a friend of mine and myself heard a bunch of folks shouting from the boats anchored at the cable who were pointing behind us. We turned to see a FIN about 50 yards downstream from us, it appeared to be a dorsal fin from about a 5'+ shark. It hovered a bit then submerged, we keep fishing(big stripers were hitting hard) but with a much increased anxiety level!


----------



## stork (Jul 15, 2005)

That doesn't look like a bull to me either.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

theres a pic at the marina where my cabin is on lake palistene its a pic of a 6ft shark caught on the lake they called it a mudd shark


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

could be wrong but that doesnt look like a bull. the teeth don't look right.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Dang, I'm going to have to cut the head off the next shark i catch and drive up to Waco, and say I caught it there!
:wink:


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

Look at the pointiness of the snout. Bulls have shorter and broader snouts. Plus the teeth are not aligned properly for a bull.IMO


----------



## wmayfield (May 18, 2006)

Look like a mako to me with the angle of the nose and even the color.

Willy


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Teeth and snout seem like a blacktip or spinner. Not bull like. Teeth way too narrow and the snout is too pointed.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

*shark*

looks like they have frog leggs for sale at reasonable price also.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Trinity River Shark At Livingston Dam*

Heh guys, i see you have already talked about this, but is there any truth to it ?

<http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/general/columns/story?columnist=absher_jr&page=g_blog_Absher_JR>

<http://waterandwoods.net/news.php?extend.1895>


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

They had the guy on the news last night.

The only pictures he had were of the head, and he also said he thought the shark was "already a little sick".


----------

